# What surprised you most?



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

What you most about Canada once you moved here? Was there any cultural oddities that you did not expect?


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah. Racism. And everybody's insistence on treating a Native North American Indian as if I look like I "must be from abroad."


----------

